

Help virtually restore the Mosul Museum - neshmi
http://projectmosul.itn-dch.net/

======
tsomctl
How practical would it be to automatically search the web for images of the
Mosul Museum? Has anyone calculated SIFT descriptors for all of Flickr or
Picasa? Seems like with enough computing and bandwidth, and a set of seed
images of objects in the Museum, someone could search the entire web
automatically for the needed images.

~~~
neshmi
It isn't impractical, but our cursory searches revealed few images of the
museum. Unfortunately it has been closed for over a decade, meaning very few
people with digital cameras have been in there in recent years. But, we can
use scanned slides and frames from videos too.

------
akorchemniy
Why not use Photosynth

~~~
neshmi
We are using similar software. In fact, we will use a suite of tools to
generate the models. Agisoft's PhotoScan, VisualSFM, SURE... just to name a
few.

